# Curtis to Soliton update - consumption?



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

My conversion (Volkswagen New Beetle) had done 3.700 miles so far (2.100 miles with an D&D motor, 1.600 miles with a Warp9).
I used a Curtis Controller (1221C upgraded to 1231C) all the time and 
consumed 37 kWh/100mi or 370Wh/mi (charge included).
At a car weight 2866 lbs (1300kg) it's OK, but I would like to get it down by 2/3kWh.
So now comes the question:

Has anyone updated from a Curtis 1221C/1231C to a Soliton Junior or Soliton 1 and logged the consumption befor and after?


----------

